# Problème iBook/video projecteur



## Membre supprimé 2 (6 Février 2001)

Nous sommes un Institut d'enseignement postgrade et utilisons un nouvel iBook pour nos projections Powerpoint. Le gros problème est que l'image qui en sort est floue, bouge. Les lettres sont presque illisibles. Nous avons fait tous les réglages possibles et rien n'y fait. 
Y a-t-il un moyen, adaptateur ou autre qui puisse régler ce genre de problème ?

------------------
Roland Duc


----------



## Jeko (7 Février 2001)

C'est car tu as une image VIDEO en 800x600.
Seul les PowerBook ont une sortie VGA (moniteur) pouvant afficher en 1024x768.


----------



## Arno (7 Février 2001)

Et oui, 

J'ai aussi un Ibook et ai le meme probleme, la sortie video est degeu sur retro...
Ya peut-etre un moyen d'arranger cela, que l'on m'avait dit, mais que je n'ai pas encore teste, c'est de trouver un adaptateur qui fasse de ton fil video un fil SVGA... Mais c dur a trouver (que des magasins ultra-specialises en video ou du bidouillage)et le resultat n'est pas garanti.

C'est bien dommage... Ptit conseil, en touchant un peu aux reglages du retro, tui arriveras a voir une vision un tantinet plus nette, mais ca ne change pas grand chose...

Encore une fois, c bien dommage


----------

